
“move fast and break things” almost killed our startup on arrival - festivilia
https://www.indiehackers.com/post/how-move-fast-and-break-things-almost-killed-our-startup-on-arrival-9c0dec82d5
======
sundbry
It doesn't mean ship untested crap, it means don't let fear of breaking
something prevent you from making progress.

~~~
festivilia
Lol. Fair point. But I feel there is a very thin line between your 2
statements. Fortunately, it helped us with progress

------
festivilia
"It's practically stupid to start another File Transfer Service in 2019". That
was what almost all my friends said when I told them about MiDrive Transfer.

I decided to build it because I was frustrated with using other services. I
felt a little more latitude should be given to the basic users.

2 months after the thought, I launched MiDrive Transfer
([https://transfer.midrive.io](https://transfer.midrive.io)). Transfer large
files for free. Full featured include

Free for all to use.

Doesn't require you to sign-up

No ads

Up to 10GB file size for free (compared to 2GB for other platforms)

30 days expiry date (compared to 7 days for other platforms)

Simple and responsive

Everything that added up as a premium feature on other platforms was simply
free. e.g. Password Protection.

~~~
red0point
And how will you monetize it when all premium features are free? Will there be
premium-premium features that require payment?

~~~
festivilia
Lol.. well, we have some monetisation ideas. If you tested the platform, you
will notice a gif when your upload is complete, we are considering using that
space for brand advertisment. We have other ideas too and like I said, they
are all still skechy but our focus right now is to see that this is a valuable
platform for everyone

------
anotheryou
So what's different to say yousendit?

I miss the option to share via link instead of by mail. I'd even argue that a
link to copy and a few share-buttons of which email is just one might work
best today (though heavy files might be more desktop focused after all, so I'm
not 100% sure. Easy to track once built though.).

~~~
festivilia
I really don't understand why I have to sign up on a service to transfer a
file in 2019. Users will be more motivated to do any other thing after they
have done what they came to the platform to do. This is one of the selling
points for MiDrive Transfer.

Also, you can actually send via a link to others. So when you send a file via
email, there is also a link you can send outside the email to another party to
download the files

------
barbarbar
It probably means different things to different people. Perhaps useful on a
website where you upload funny images of yourself and friends. But not a good
idea for anything else.

------
anotheryou
[https://trasfer.midrive.io/](https://trasfer.midrive.io/) gives me a "server
not found"

~~~
JohnFen
The link on that page is missing an 'n'. This one works:
[https://transfer.midrive.io/](https://transfer.midrive.io/)

~~~
WallStUrinal
write fast and break links

~~~
festivilia
Lol..

------
JohnFen
In my opinion, "move fast and break things" turned out to be one of the more
corrosive and harmful philosophies to come out of SV.

~~~
festivilia
Loud it for those at the back sir!!!

------
spazx
[https://xkcd.com/1428/](https://xkcd.com/1428/)

